# Woodstoves Made By Rabbit Hash Iron Works, Rabbit Hash, KY



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone have/seen a stove made by the Rabbit Hash Iron Works of Rabbit Hash, KY?


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow.....sorry, I've head of 99% of them (modern stoves of the last 40 or so years), but not that one!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm gonna bicycle to Rabbit Hash General Store and take some pictures of the stove they have and post them later today or tomorrow. Google Rabbit Hash General Store or Rabbit Hash, Kentucky, it's a "different" place!


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, I have a friend that grew up near there. He pointed out that it's just down the road from Big Bone Lick, KY. lol


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 21, 2012)

begreen said:


> Yup, I have a friend that grew up near there. He pointed out that it's just down the road from Big Bone Lick, KY. lol


Yup, I live live right in center the "golden square" of area names, Beaver Lick (my favorite!), Big Bone Lick, Sugartit and Rabbit Hash! I'm not kidding here, those are real names of real places within about 8 miles of my house. Get yourself a detailed map of Boone County, KY and see what I mean!=


----------

